# has anybody tried...??



## mrmosh303 (Mar 11, 2014)

so...as the wife and i plowed through the brisket from fridays smoke, we started talking about the next one...we talked about rubs, but more about injecting. one of the things we talked about was trying to add the flavor from bacon, since everybody loves bacon!! we thought about placing un-cooked bacon strips on the top of the brisket as it smoked, for flavor to drip into it...then we said,"why not inject bacon flavor?" so, we thought of cooking some bacon in the oven, it is how we do it here, and pouring the fat drippings into a cup, letting it cool, then injecting it right into the meat...not quite as much as we did when using the broth, but just some...maybe we are way out of bounds, and it would just be a silly thing to do, so i thought i would bring it up in here, and get some of y'alls thoughts...

i look forward to reading what you think...like i said before...keep calm and smoke on!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 11, 2014)

Have had some pretty good brisket with bacon cooked on top but it do seem to interfere with the bark production. Never injected one with the grease..not sure how that would work. The object of brisket cooking is to get the grease out..not add some..lol. I cook all briskets fat side down so magic can be worked on the lean side..but seem to recall your a fat up guy. Keep us posted.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 11, 2014)

I relly like what you're thinking mrmosh, but like big wheel I wonder if the bacon fat might make the brisket overly greasy.....

One thought I had is to maybe cook some bacon in the oven like you normally would (we love doing it that way too) then crush up 4-6 pieces and drop them into a two cups of beef broth (low sodium maybe?). Let the bacon "steep" in the broth for a few hours in the fridge, then strain out the bacon and inject the broth. That method might give you the flavor of bacon and beef w/o the extra grease. Just a thought.

I have a brisket in deep freezer that might get that same treatment real soon here...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 11, 2014)

If this is tried...  I'm thinking the grease will have to be warmed up (liquefied instead of solidified) to use in the injector...  just thinking outloud ...


----------



## sqwib (Mar 11, 2014)

What about cooking the bacon till crisp crush down to a paste like yoj wojld anchovies with a mortar and pestle, mix with applejuice or Jack Daniels then inject.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 11, 2014)

If you really want to incorporate bacon grease into the grand scheme of things..make a mop out of it. Used it for years. Dont do no good to mop the fat side..lol.


----------



## bigsmoken (Mar 12, 2014)

I have done it before....I actually render the grease out on the stove. I'll put a few pieces of bacon in a pot and then I cook the hell out of it to get as much grease as I can. The bacon should be a burnt husk just chuck that. Cant do it when its cold though have to do it while its still warm then you can actually put it in the fridge and let it solidify inside the meat that way while you cook it it melts just as if it belonged there. I typically use it with cuts of meat that are devoid of fat such as chicken or ribs. Or put the bacon on the cut of meat. Its not gonna add a lot to the brisket as the brisket has its own fat to begin with and the beef is such a strong meat that any flavor you get out of it isnt gonna be enough to really sneeze at unless you choke it with the greese. Thats been my experience anyway. you would almost be better wrapping it at 160 degrees and putting bacon in with it so that way the grease wont render out and go away. It keeps the meat and the fat together.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 12, 2014)

What if you used a Stainless Steel Larding Needle and pulled some uncooked bacon into the brisket.  I have thought about trying this but wondered if the bacon would get done.

Stan


----------



## bigsmoken (Mar 12, 2014)

I dont see why you couldn't the bacon would get to the same temp as the meat around it but it would be a mushy consistancy.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 12, 2014)

Maybe do a very close trim on the brisket, removing as much fat as possible and then lay a heavy layer of bacon where the beef fat was removed.  You can place it in an aluminum pan or on foil and as previously mentioned baste with the grease.

Don't forget the Lipitor!


----------



## madman mike (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's another idea that doesn't use the fat.

Make a bacon broth to create your brine for the brisket.

Avoid the fat, boil some bacon in water to create the broth, set it in the fridge to cool, the fat will solidify on the top. remove and mix your brine. adjust salt as need because some will come out of the bacon into the water.

this will impart the bacon flavor you're looking for. you could still use the bacon for bacon bits or render the remaining fat out for anything you want.  

Curious why you don't just use a bacon or ham brine or dry cure for your brisket. The bacon flavor comes from the brine or dry cure and the smoke used. a good brisket will have more than enough fat in it already.


----------



## bigsmoken (Mar 12, 2014)

I think thats why your madman mike...that is a madman crazy awesome of an idea.....I'm gonna give that a shot I think...not for my brisket but for my chicken.......


----------



## dave17a (Mar 12, 2014)

madman mike said:


> Here's another idea that doesn't use the fat.
> 
> Make a bacon broth to create your brine for the brisket.
> 
> ...


Thats a possability. I tried with chili, frying up trimmings and the pouring a little grease in it also, threw it out. Keep bacon with pork is my suggestion.


----------



## madman mike (Mar 12, 2014)

I used bacon drippings fro all kinds of cooking. One favorite is making polenta, frying dumplings or perogies, for making a roux in sauces or cream soups (clam chowder or potato corn chowder OMG!!) I sauté the onions, garlic, peppers and celery in bacon fat for my chili too,

My grandpa used to use good bacon dripping to make ginger snaps. Couldn't tell what it was, but wow , were they awesome.

Loves me some bacon fat.

but to each their own. Good eatin'


----------



## fpmich (Mar 13, 2014)

*What? *

*You people can't live without bacon?*

Me neither.

*Mad Man Mike...* can a roux actually be made without some bacon grease in it?  Huh!  I didn't know that. 

I always consider the other fats (butter or oil) as additives to lower smoking temp. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I use bacon fat for all sorts of cooking.  I just don't go overboard, and only use it for flavor.  A little will flavor a lot.

My cholesterol is within safe limits.  I've never injected, but I don't see why not.  I balk at an IV though. <grin>

When saving bacon fat I let it solidify in the pan it was cooked.  Then warm up but not too hot & I pour off fat into container, and let cool at room temp for a few hours uncovered to overnight, on the counter.  Then place in fridge overnight uncovered.

This process will ensure no water is left in your grease.

Than next day I cap it and have never had rancid grease even after a year in fridge,  Not freezer, fridge.  Leaving it uncovered while cooling let moisture release, leaving pure fat.

I keep two containers in fridge.  One with the bits in, for quick intense flavor added to a dish, and one strained through paper towels, which is clear. Kind of like bacon flavored lard,

Both will add flavor, but the clear one will not burn as quick when cooking.  Your choice.

The important thing is let water evaporate completely and slowly to avoid rancidity.


----------



## mrmosh303 (Mar 13, 2014)

just like i said...i enjoyed reading y'alls thoughts...thanks...

still not sure if, or how i will try this, but for some reason, i think bacon and brisket is in my near future...

i will post, and of course qview, when it does

keep calm, and smoke on!!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement Sir. Keep us updated on the brisket bacon project. I like the sound of it. Hey how about making it taste like Ham?  Goya makes a ham powder that will knock off your knickers. Its the secret ingredient of one of the best old comp bean cookers I ever met. I thought surely they would have come up with bacon flavor but apparently not yet cause I just looked. lol.
http://www.goya.com/english/product_subcategory/Condiments/Sazon-Bouillon


----------

